# Train Your Dog Month



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Every year in January APDT has it's Train Your Dog Month, and my friend Anne does a one month online program to help support this initiative. It is a great program every year and this time Anne has a special one month program for socializing puppies as well as an adult program . Starts in a couple of days ,feel free to check her site out as well as APDT. site.

Anne's site http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/author/pawsitivedawgs/

APDT site http://www.trainyourdogmonth.com/tips/


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

This is neat. Thank you for the post. Will try the leave it command right now.


----------

